Ask HN: Who's Looking for a Co-Founder? - marcell
======
syllable_studio
Hi, I'm the founder of Terrament. We're building low-cost, high-scale energy
storage to enable our power grid's transition to renewable energy.

We're seeking a co-founder who is a PhD Engineer (civil or mechanical) with
experience in large-scale infrastructure.

Thanks! [https://www.terramenthq.com/](https://www.terramenthq.com/)

------
salman10
Hey, looking for a cofounder interested in quantum computing! Definitely
interested in someone wanting to tackle some of the software problems in this
space and figure out a useful application for these computers. Please email me
at: saljimeely at pm dot me.

------
marcell
Strong coder with 10+ years experience on all parts of the stack. Former
startup founder and worked at lots of tech companies big and small.

I don’t have a specific idea in mind, but would love to chat and brainstorm
with entrepreneurial people. Email is in my profile, let’s get in touch.

